# Patrick Announces Statewide Anti-Crime Initiatives



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick Announces Statewide Anti-Crime Initiatives*

 WBZ

Governor Deval Patrick Thursday announced a series of anti-crime initiatives including additional money for statewide summer jobs programs for at-risk youths; a new statewide Anti-Crime Council to help address gun and gang violence; and $2.8 million for Boston for prevention and intervention programs and increased enforcement, according to a press release.

http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_095170522.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

What a bOOb................

*The Democratic governor said his administration would submit several anti-crime proposals to the legislature including one that would bar people from buying more than one gun per month to cut down on the illegal resale of guns.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

God , he's an idiot....how come you people elected him?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Additionally, Governor Patrick announced he will issue an Executive Order creating a new, multi-agency, multi-disciplinary Anti-Crime Council to focus on the present challenges facing crime victims, social service providers and Massachusetts law enforcement organizations, according to the release.


"Anti-Crime Council"??? Tell me this isn't another feel-good, do nothing panel....like many of the "blue ribbon" commissions Mitt established. One thing stops crime...more cops...you want to go cheap, then be prepared to pay the price.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, what did you expect from a liberal? Equal rights. 

Just ban gun ownership in MA, then we will see all the crime go away.

After all the law abiding gun owner has to be tolerant of people who know what is best for everyone else.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, Washington DC bans guns...they certainly have no gun violence in that city!


----------

